# Everyday Weirdness (again)



## Mouse (May 20, 2010)

Managed to get accepted again. 

Sweeper by me. Sweeper by E.J Tett - Everyday Weirdness (May 20th 2010)


----------



## Ursa major (May 20, 2010)

Was swept away....


----------



## Moonbat (May 21, 2010)

Good one mouse, well done


----------



## The Judge (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (May 21, 2010)

Thankies.


----------



## Boneman (May 21, 2010)

Blimey, another birthday, another acceptance! Way to go, Mouse, many congratulations


----------



## Rosemary (May 21, 2010)

Marvellous news, Mouse!


----------



## nixie (May 21, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 21, 2010)

Yay, Mouse!!


----------



## Mouse (May 21, 2010)

Yay! 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 22, 2010)

Many congratulations, Mouse.  Very nice.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 22, 2010)

It's a very good story, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, Karn and Teresa!  I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 22, 2010)

Crongrats, Mouse.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (May 24, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Mouse (May 25, 2010)

Thank you and thank you.


----------



## StormFeather (May 25, 2010)

Oh, well done - I've just read both of your stories, and they are so weirdly wonderful!


----------



## Mouse (May 25, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 25, 2010)

Good story, Mouse, and congrats!


----------



## Paradox 99 (May 26, 2010)

Excellent, Mouse. I especially like "The Gods".


----------

